# Doc C



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

Just got my beans!!! Only took 5 days with cc order. Very discreet, i recommend. I'll be ordering more tonight!www.drchronic.com


----------



## powerbud (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats great to hear I just ordered my seeds from them two days ago i cant wait till they get here. What kind of seeds did u order?


----------

